# 55 Gallon - Upgrading Lighting



## Steeners (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi all,

Just thought I would throw some ideas for my 55g. I have the stock lighting (two 15w 18" fluorescents), which gives me under 1w per gallon. I am not looking for a hi-tech setup as I am not ready for setting up a c02 reactor just yet. I do have easy to grow plants and they are doing well, but they can probably do much better.

I am looking at replacing the hood lighting with this:
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp57012/si1316053/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight48

Which would give me ~1.0 watt per gallon and probably make the tank look a lot nicer.

Also, I want to replace the canopies with glass ones and were looking at these:
http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/glass-canopy-actual-size-14quot-12quot-p-1072.html
Buying two of them.

I am having an issue with the measurements of the glass canopies (Actual Size 23 1/4" * 11 1/2") and my actual measurements for my 55g is 23 1/8" * 11 3/8"
Has anyone purchases these for their 55gallon or have any other suggestions on how to cover the tank allowing me access to the tank for feeding?

Also I was thinking of installing LEDs for lunar lighting  I really like the look of them.
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp17949/si1318758/cl0/currentusalunarlightnocturnalblue

I am open to suggestions, so let me know your thoughts.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

I won't comment on glass canopies, but once you get one, you may want to get a 2-tube fluorescent fixture from a building supplies store and either build a simple wooden hood for it or just lay it on the glass. T8 tubes will give you 64 watts and T12 tubes will give you 80 watts. Fixtures will cost about $25-30, and you may have to add a cord and plug. You can get tubes in a range of color temperatures very inexpensively.

If you are somewhat handy, you can build a wooden hood with several sockets for CFLs. this is more flexible in adjusting the amount and distribution of light, since CFLs come in 9 to 25 watts.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I have that exact lid on my 15 gallon , and measuring it it is exactly 23 1/4 wide across . Is your measurement of your tank on the inside lip where the lid would sit? From your measurement this lid would not fit, it would be just a smidge too wide. 
I had the same trouble with my 5.5 gallon glass lid, one was just a tinnnny bit too wide and had to return for a different brand of glass lid that does fit( unless you know a glass cutter) 
The depth of it wouldnt matter if it was a bit big because theres a cuttable plastic piece to fit around your filter etc


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

As far as the glass lid is concerened, I've given up on those two piece slidy things. I phoned Clegg Glass here in Burlington and just ordered a couple of square sheets, giving them the size, and asked them to file the edges so thier not sharp. I picked them up next day. Perfect fit. I'm sure there must be a glass store near you.


----------

